#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  > Health, Fitness and Hospitals in Thailand >  >  I think I have a parasite.

## kingwilly

In my foot. Pics to follow.

started a week or so ago. Small blisters on the sole of my foot that blistered, healed then moved. It's cycled through 3 times now. Small black spots or lines that look like splinters under the skin. Then a blister forms and it pops and begins to heal and the process starts again.

It's getting more sore now and also getting bigger.

Any medical advice?

----------


## VocalNeal

Could be hook worm. Go and see the nearest quack. Even Indo ones will know what it is. 

You may simply need to be dewormed. Any pharmacy there will have worm tablets. Take for 3 days or whatever it says on the packet.
If you look on the interweb you will find that you can also crush the tablets and make a paste to apply topically.

Me. I'd go to the nearest decently large town local hospital. Indo might be third world but it is not that bad. 

Go before it looks like this. (not hookworm)

----------


## boloa

I had something similar a few years ago...same symptoms but it never moved ..just a clear small blister that scabbed over , healed and then formed again.
In the end I went to the Doctors and he told me it was a Spider bite.....he cut out what-ever was inside and I had to take a course of pills,it took about 6 months to heal properly!!

----------


## Pragmatic

*Dyshidrosis

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=dy...woKIAg#imgrc=_
*

----------


## kingwilly

That's not a real pic.

This is.



I was wondering if it was a worm...

----------


## kmart

I get something similar. Forms a small discoloured blister, then dries up and scabs over. Moves around different locations on the soles of my feet.
Never thought to getting it checked out tbh. Seems to occur most often after playing sports or walking around a lot in shoes in the hot season.

----------


## Norton

Planters warts maybe.

----------


## VocalNeal

> Planters warts maybe.


Now we've seen it , the white bits look a bit warty. The black lines look like cracks in the skin. 

Get some deworming pills (available in any small Indo corner store) and 



Last resort buy a saw.

----------


## Gerbil

Leprosy?

----------


## withnallstoke



----------


## thailazer

Looks like a liver fluke that got lost.   Have you been eating Somtom?

----------


## Cujo

> That's not a real pic.
> 
> This is.
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering if it was a worm...


Oh dear.
Bad news I'm affraid.
Next is this.

Then this.

Better have it off.

----------


## Stinky

I had one of those on my ankle for years, picking it off did little as it always came back soon after even if I picked it deep and bloody, had to get it burnt off in the end.

----------


## terry57

Down the Hospital pronto Willy. Do not fuk around.

Strange shit gets around in Asia and it likes us white guys.

----------


## kingwilly

Why does strange shit like white guys tel? Admittedly I walk around I  barefoot on grass. I'm worried that caused it.

----------


## Stinky

> I walk around I  barefoot on grass


Hippy

----------


## boloa

Re my post #3......
Go to the Doctors and get it checked out......most know fook all on here............ so why ask  :Smile:

----------


## kingwilly

> Re my post #3......
> Go to the Doctors and get it checked out......most know fook all on here............ so why ask


I have a phobia. Besides, maybe someone here experienced the same thing and can tell me what medicine to buy from the pharmacy. .. no need to pay those high consultation fees and brand name medicines.  :Wink:

----------


## Norton

> Go to the Doctors and get it checked out


Cutaneous larva migrans is an immature form of various parasitic intestinal worms often found in feces of cats, dogs or other animals. Confined mostly to tropical and subtropical areas (central and south US, Central and South America, Australia), it can be contracted by skin contact with moist soil or sand, usually by walking barefoot. Itchy rash in the form of 2-3 mm wide and several centimeters snake-like reddish tunnels, reflecting the travel of the parasite underneath the skin, usually develops on the foot, or other parts of the leg, or on the hands (Picture 2).

Cutaneus larva migrans - creeping eruption, ground itch



Picture 2. Rash on the sole reflecting the travel of larva migrans.
(source: Samuel Freire da Silva, M.D., atlasdermatologico)

Treatment. To prevent itch and to kill parasites, anti-parasitic drugs, such as thiabendazole as ointment, or, in widespread lesions, by mouth can be used. With treatment, itch should resolve in a day, and skin lesions should heal in a week (2). Without treatment, lesions disappear in 4-8 weeks in most cases.

Prevention is in avoiding direct skin contact with soil and sand.

Itchy Feet, Ankles and Toes (With or Without Rash) | Healthhype.com

----------


## ltnt

^I think we have a winner Nortons the man of the hour.  Can't green ya...solly.

----------


## Horatio Hornblower

Willy if your a tight bstard and don't want to spend money ask one of these sort of websites.

https://www.askthedoctor.com/

----------


## chassamui

> and I am not talking about the Thai g/f)


Thought you were married Willy? 
Take your parasite infested foot to a pharmacy. Fix you up in no time.

----------


## Luigi

Go to a fucking vet.

----------


## kingwilly

Norton, that looks just like it! Thanks, green owed. 

Even better, looks like it will clear up on it's own in a few weeks.!  :goldcup:

----------


## baldrick

obviously you are pregnant again

----------


## BaitongBoy

> Any medical advice?


Cough really hard and if your balls ache, they must be removed...

----------


## chassamui

> Even better, looks like it will clear up on it's own in a few weeks.!


That's delusional, even for you.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Start to worry if it moves to your Bell end willy, nasty business that!

----------


## Stumpy

> Originally Posted by kingwilly
> 
> Even better, looks like it will clear up on it's own in a few weeks.!
> 
> 
> That's delusional, even for you.


I agree. Totally delusional. I have read many parasite attacks on humans and they seldom "just go away". Hope we don't see a post a year from now where they found a 8 foot long parasite larvae in his stomach. Just saw a documentary show about that. 

Don't mess around, go to a doc.

----------


## Norton

> Even better, looks like it will clear up on it's own in a few weeks.!


Had same on my dick. Scared the hell out of me. Went to the doc and asked if it was serious enough to be amputated. Doc said no worries. It will fall off by itself.

 :bananaman: 

GO SEE A DOC!!

----------


## slackula

> Even better, looks like it will clear up on it's own in a few weeks.!


Fast forward a few weeks...




> LOL, hey guys, guess what! Necrotising fasciitis doesn't clear up on its own in a few weeks, ooops!!! 
> 
> Anybody know a good prosthetic leg supplier? Preferably one in a shop without any stairs.

----------


## kingwilly

> Originally Posted by kingwilly
> 
> Even better, looks like it will clear up on it's own in a few weeks.!
> 
> 
> 
> GO SEE A DOC!!


Hey!  You said, and I quote....




> Originally Posted by boloa
> 
> Go to the Doctors and get it checked out
> 
> 
> 
>  With treatment, itch should resolve in a day, and skin lesions should heal in a week (2). Without treatment, lesions disappear in 4-8 weeks in most cases.
> 
> Prevention is in avoiding direct skin contact with soil and sand.
> ...

----------


## kingwilly

Anyway, looks like the wormy things have left the building, so to speak.

----------


## Horatio Hornblower

Clean your feet you dirty bstard.

----------


## nidhogg

> Any medical advice?


Yes.  Go and see a doctor.  Jeeze y'a big girl.


And by the way, I had what norts posted, and trust me, you aint got that.

The distinctive characteristic of that is
1.  It itches like the f*cking blazes, I mean you cannot ignore it
2.  The distinctive red, inflammed trail as it works its way through you foot, say 1 to 2 cm a day.


..and did I say it itches enough to drive you insane?

----------


## kingwilly

Ooooh. Oki. Not itchy. Not a problem then. Cheers.




:thanks:

----------


## kingwilly

> Clean your feet you dirty bstard.


Yeah, sorry. It's been awhile since I had a mani pedi.

----------


## nidhogg

> Ooooh. Oki. Not itchy. Not a problem then. Cheers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thanks:


Cough.  Not *that* problem.. You have another 576,000 other ones to worry about.

get thee to a sawbones.

And if you have any sense, you will try to find a decent dermatologist to have a look.  First.  I am sure the oncologist can have a look after.

----------


## Horatio Hornblower

Save money Willy put your foot in bleach kills all known germs.

----------


## patsycat

This wasn't as amusing as the kitten claws in your balls thread.

----------


## BaitongBoy

> I think I am a parasite.


Cheers, Saint William, for having the strength to take the first step...

----------


## ltnt

> Ooooh. Oki. Not itchy. Not a problem then. Cheers.


cleaning with the following sometimes does the trick:

Hydrogen peroxide

alcohol

Let your dog lick the infected area

keep it clean and covered.

----------


## kingwilly

^^^^^ oncologist?  :Yikes:  bstard don't scare me!  Tis only a flesh wound. 

^^^^ them orange peel foot baths look ok. I might give it a go.

^^^ it's nae funny at all. This is serious mum!

----------


## VocalNeal

> Let your dog lick the infected area


Our dog does that for me without being asked. If after a run I come back all scratched up. :bananaman: 

A walk barefoot in the ocean will do something.

----------


## taxexile

> That's not a real pic.
> 
> This is.
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering if it was a worm...


I think I can see the face of Jesus in it.

----------


## Cujo

> Anyway, looks like the wormy things have left the building, so to speak.


They always leave some eggs behind.
When they hatch and start eating your foot you'll know about it.

----------


## Norton

> Hey! You said, and I quote....


Naw. The link said it. Not me. At least get the ointment recommended. Thiabendazole.

Thiabendazole Topical Advanced Patient Information - Drugs.com

----------


## diverken

I read a travel blog a while back some shelia had a worm in her foot she siad it came from standing on dog shit in Vetnam

----------


## kingwilly

^^^ eggs??? Jaysus Christ I don't want them. Anyway I didn't start in no dogshit anyway I found some antibacterial cream, I reckon that might do the job.

----------


## taxexile

Antibacterial cream only kills bacteria, not parasitic or fungal infections and infestations and certainly not worms.

Cant understand why you dont see a doc and get the thing correctly identified and treated before these organisms, if that indeed is what they are,  travel around your body via the blood or lymphatic system and spread to your liver or brain.

----------


## kingwilly

Antibiotics as in against biotics or living things!. Or maybe it's antibiological cream then? It works against everything  living.

----------


## thaimeme

> obviously you are pregnant again


Common slut...

----------


## kingwilly

> Originally Posted by kingwilly
> 
> and I am not talking about the Thai g/f)
> 
> 
> Thought you were married Willy?


I am, tis more a manner of speaking, I just liked the pun.

Mind you I could argue that when has that ever stopped some folk from collecting thai girlfriends, but I my case I've no interest,  no time, and I don't dare.

----------


## charleyboy

> and spread to your brain.


 Cured!They'd probably die of exhaustion.  :Wink:

----------


## taxexile

> Antibiotics as in against biotics or living things!. Or maybe it's antibiological cream then? It works against everything  living.


Dumbo.

Must be the cure for AIDS and terminal cancer that scientists have been busting their balls to discover. What is the name of this cure all cream?

Antibiotics only work against the bacteria they have been designed to combat.

Doctors choose the appropriate antibiotic depending on the type of infection.

Antibiotics have no effect on viruses or fungi or parasitic infestations.

For viruses you need anti viral agents, for fungal infections you need the specific anti fungal and for parasites that lay eggs in your feet you need a fucking doctor.

Is it true you are a teacher?

Not a science teacher by any chance?

----------


## slackula

> What is the name of this cure all cream?


Judging from your posts lately a large vat of Preparation H should be enough for what ails you!  :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

-^^  :rofl:

----------


## Horatio Hornblower

This is becoming a Drama queen thread, Willy just needed some attention. :Smile:

----------


## ltnt

Always wear a condom when swimming in Indonesian rivers, streams or ponds...Wilson  :Pat:

----------


## nidhogg

> For viruses you need anti viral agents, for fungal infections you need the specific anti fungal and for parasites that lay eggs in your feet you need a fucking doctor.


 :rofl: 

Indeed.  


Personally, wonder what an initial Wuchereria bancrofti infection site looks like?

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## taxexile

He'll be ok, hes got a tube of cream that kills all living things.

----------


## kingwilly

You're thinking of antibacterial mate, not antibiotics. It's in the name. 




> Antibiotics have no effect on viruses or fungi or parasitic infestations


Haven't you heard of broad spectrum? 

But be careful using that design word cos unless you are a creationist that are not designed for anything.  The Dr's just find antibiotics that suit the need.

----------


## Rigger

Willy the fcuken drama queen  :Die Thread:

----------


## toddaniels

Be really careful, those foot rashes can sometimes grow into full-blown parasitic infestations...



Honestly in this picture I can't tell which one is the parasite and which one is the host, but hey, at least you're forewarned.

----------


## taxexile

> You're thinking of antibacterial mate, not antibiotics. It's in the name. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Antibiotics have no effect on viruses or fungi or parasitic infestations
> 			
> ...



are you really saying that broad spectrum antibiotics are effective against viruses and fungi??

----------


## nigelandjan

Feet need serious care BEFORE major probs arrive

----------


## Baas Babelaas

I had something similar. On my calf.

First 'doctor' said no problem. Leg swelled up, I had a fever and was near-unconscious.

My friends visited, saw me in a state, and sent me to the ER. The ER doc looked at it, and sent me to the 'room', where they burst the infection. All matter of dead skin, muscle etc flew out. Had a hole in my leg that you could comfortably fit your thumb in.

It wasn't painful, it was relief. 

The next two weeks I went in daily to get it cleaned, and get the dead tissue out.

Thank god/buddha/the doctor, otherwise I would The Man Without One Leg.

Took pics - somewhere in my archives.

----------


## PlanK

> They always leave some eggs behind. When they hatch and start eating your foot you'll know about it.


Nothing that Ellen Ripley couldn't sort out.  You'll be fine, Wills.

----------


## withnallstoke



----------


## VocalNeal

Since this thread,  :Popworm:  I'm OK. Took the course of deworming pills  :Thinkerg:  so I don't have any. :poo: 

One can never be too careful in the tropics!

^Someone give withanallstoke a red. One cannot unsee what he posted!  :Puke:

----------


## withnallstoke

> Someone give withanallstoke a red. One cannot unsee what he posted!


Done already.  :rofl:

----------


## withnallstoke



----------


## VocalNeal

My emotions are very close to my surface. I don't want to hold anything in so it festers and turns into pus - a pustule of emotion that explodes into a festering cesspool of depression.”

----------


## lob

cant help getting the sense that willy is on a wind up.  sad that his behavior is as it is.  and to say he is a teacher.  ffs no wonder the human race is a fucking mess.  his displayed ignorance is scary.

----------


## kingwilly

> 


OMG! 

Reds on the way!

----------


## kingwilly

> ffs no wonder the human race is a fucking mess.


yes. I am responsible for the entire human race.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ltnt

^^One cup of puss on the way Willie!  Whithers is such a sensitive lad...

----------


## withnallstoke

> Whithers is such a sensitive lad...


True that is.  :Smile:

----------


## ltnt

^Were you the one squeezing on those posts Withers?  Shows your sensitive side.  Poor Slap never even said Ouch!

----------


## mingmong

/\/\ Withnall that's one Big Pussy Pie-nus You has there!  :Smile:

----------


## withnallstoke

> Withnall that's one Big Pussy Pie-nus You has there!


Thankyou.



(  I think ).  :Smile:

----------


## Seekingasylum

Have you had yoir foot amputated yet?

Or is it still attached to your mouth, Willy?

What has the doctor said?

----------


## patsycat

The parasite wiggled it's way into his hands, therefore he cannot respond.

----------

